# Solved: Rain sensor "Jumper"



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I don't have a rain sensor on my Hunter X-Core, and the manual said to remove the jumper if you add a rain sensor. There isn't a jumper located now on the "Sen" terminal on the x-core timer/controller. Will this hurt if there is no jumper to the two "sen" terminals? They are now empty with no jumper. What does the jumper do?
Thanks
Silverado


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Look real closely. See if you don't find a flat metal jumper between the two SEN terminals. Otherwise, I believe the controller's display would be signaling that the rain sensor was either disconnected or it was not working correctly. The jumper is used to complete the circuit which the rain sensor purposely has the ability to interrupt (or override) based on water from recent rain being detected.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

No, there wasn't a small jumper on the terminals, but I did find in on the ground under neath the x-core box. It must have fallen off when Aqua Mist installed it. I would never recommend them to anyone. I got a response also from Hunter Industries about the x-core. They said in no way would it matter not to have a jumper, just leave the rain sensor switch in "By-Pass", and it will work properly.

Thanks for your response in this matter, I feel better now.

Silverado Over and Out


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Silverado,

That is correct - having the switch in 'By-Pass' does the exact same thing [electrically] as installing the flat jumper bar on the terminal strip by the switch jumpering the rain sensor circuit. Glad you found the jumper bar on the ground so you can install it (if you wish) as designed, then it won't matter whether the By-Pass switch is turned On or Off.

PS - Those rain sensors are way overrated - they rarely work well...or as owners expect them to work.


----------

